# My 481 SL



## Geist (Jun 4, 2004)

There it is. 
Campagnolo Record gruppo
Mavic Carbone wheels
Mavic Breaks
Cinelli Ram Bar
Fizik saddle
Keo pedals


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

Niiice. Wassit weigh?


----------

